# Championship Manager



## Wez (Nov 18, 2008)

I came across this nice little artical about the new Championship manager game, you can buy it as a download off the internt for 1p with a £2.50 transaction fee. There will also be updates available for £5 for 6 updates.

I read it here

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/8207082.stm

Wez


----------

